# قصة حياة ميرنا



## ++sameh++ (22 مارس 2006)

لأول مرة وحصرياً على مستوى كل المنتديات على مستوى العالم قصة حياة ميرنا وبالصور 
:999: 
هانعرض الجزء الأول من قصة حياتها ومستنين رأيها طبعاً فى الموضوع ده








طبعاً مش هايخفى عليكم ان ديه صورة ميرنا وهى واخدة دوش ( شوفتوا حد بياخد دش بالطريقة ديه ) leasantr 
.
.
.





ميرنا بس وهى بتلعب مع قطتها irate 
.
.
.
.





لا بقى ما تقولوش ان ديه ميرنا مش عايز ذكاء ها :t31:  ديه القطة بتاعتها ( أصلها غريبة زيها )
.
.
.
وأنتظروا قريباً باقى قصة العبقرية ميرنا​


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*يخرب عقلك انا جميل كدا علشان تعرفو معاكم نبغه بس حد بياخد شور كدا 


(طيب يا سامح الهى يارب اشوف فيك سنه ) فضحوننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننى يمى*


----------



## zaki (22 مارس 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اشطة  عليك  يا  سامح

انا  بسجل  انتظارى  لباقى  الاجزاء*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*ماشى ربنا على المفترى منكم لربنا *


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2006)

*انا لو مكانك, كنت خافرح يا ميرنا *

*و انتظري الجزء الثاني من خياتك يمكن يكون احسن*


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*لا انا عارفاه دى مش هيجيبه البر الا لما انزل صورته وافضحه بس بقول ربنا امر بستر*


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 مارس 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
_الف شكر يا موحه_*ربنا عارف ان انا كنت مشغوول النهارده و بعتلى سامح حبيبى يعمل الموضوع اللى كنت حعمله الف الف الف الف شكر يا سامح مش عارف بصراحه اقولك ايه*


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*طبعا شمتان سيدتك ماشى يعم مردودالك بردو منك ليه الهى يارب اشوف فيكم 5 سنين وبعديهم تتجوزوا علشان يبقى طول العمر *


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 مارس 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه
طيب كويسه انك عارفه الستات
تعريف الزوجه سنه 2006
*الزوجه::::::::*
*غلطه و ورطه و طول العمر رابطه
يا تصيب يا تخيب يا تجيب جلطه*


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*ليه المحبه الزايدا بتعتكم دى لا وايه كل المنتدى فرحان يسلام لا عيال جدعان بس القوى فى اللى اقوى منننننننننننننننننننننننننننه*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مارس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا سامح 

بس تصدق دي ميرنا بجد 

وتعال هنا قولي انتا عرفت منين اني عندها قطة هههههههه

مش بقولك هيا ميرنا 

في انتظار الباقي 

والله ينور *


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*الله واكبر حتى انتا يهوت النداله فى دمك طايب يا موحه اصبر عليا اصبر *


----------



## †gomana† (22 مارس 2006)

*والهى قصة زى العسل يا ميرنا*
*ده موحة مخرج قصص اطفــــــــــــــــــال هههههههههه ويسلام بقى لما تشوفيه وهو بيحكيها واد عسل بجد*


----------



## †gomana† (22 مارس 2006)

*اه صحيح انت عرفت ازاى انها عندها قطة*

*بس دى امورة اوى اوى*


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*دا المنتدى اللى كلو اندال دا حتى انتى يا جيجى اخر واحدا توقعتها تعمل كدا *


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 مارس 2006)

هههههههههه ههههههههه هههههههههههه
امال فاكره ايه النداله مع الاندال
بس قوليلى كده انتى ماشيه تهددى فى الناس يمين و شمال
تقدرى تقوليلى كده حتعملى ايه
انتى مش فايدك حاجه يا غلباااااااااااااانه
دلوقتى بقيتى غلبانه بجد


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*ياد اركن خدلك جنمب تحت الحيطه انا غلطانه انى منزلتش صورتك الحقيقيه ماشى قلت استر عليك ماشى *


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 مارس 2006)

يا ميرنا يا حبيبتى نزليها بس انا مش مسؤول عن التريقه اللى حتخديها من عضو مبتدىء لغايه روك مجرد لما يشوفوا سلسله صورك و مش بعيد اشترك انا و سامح عليكى انا انتج و االف و هو يخرج و يبدع بالبرامج بتاعته


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*ربنا على المفترى *


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 مارس 2006)

ربنا على المفترى
اللى بيته من ازاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب


----------



## جورج كرسبو (22 مارس 2006)

شكرا ياسامح على موضوع الرائع بس مش عارف انت عرفت ازى قصة حياتها   

بس انتى كنتى عسل قوى ياميرنا وانتى صغيرة





وياريت ياسامح قصص حياة   بقيت الاعضاء


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 مارس 2006)

لاااسف ياميرنا :36_1_6: انتي اللي ابتديتي الرجاله حقهم يعملو اللي هما عايزينةالحقيقة واعتقد  المقلب دة ااقل حاجة ممكن تتعمل يالا معلشي بقة اهم حاجة علشان نبقى كويسييين مع بعض عايزين نشوف موضوع الحزب المشترك دة ونعمل معاهدة سلام 
نسييت اقول حاجة 


ملعوووووووووووووبة ياسامح


----------



## Yes_Or_No (23 مارس 2006)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it`s nice from you mr sameh


----------



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2006)

*منك لربنا يا موحه حتى الاعضاء المنتدئين بهدلونى اشوف فيك مؤببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببددددددددددد*


----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

الحقيقة يا جماعة انا ما توقعتش انى هاجى النهاردة والاقى ان قصة حياة ميرنا هاتلاقى الصدى ده كله فى المنتدى ، اد كدة الناس بتحبك يا ميرنا ، بس احب اعلق على كام حاجة اتقالت فى الموضوع :



> *(طيب يا سامح الهى يارب اشوف فيك سنه )*


 
شوفتى يا ميرنا اخرة دعاكى عمل فيكى ايه ؟؟؟



> *انا بسجل انتظارى لباقى الاجزاء*


 
وانا تحت أمرك يا زكى انت تؤمر 



> *و انتظري الجزء الثاني من خياتك يمكن يكون احسن*


 
روك بنفسه طلب يبقى لازم انفذ ، شكراً ليك أخى الحبيب



> *ربنا عارف ان انا كنت مشغوول النهارده و بعتلى سامح حبيبى يعمل الموضوع اللى كنت حعمله *


 
ما تقلقتش يا مينو وراك رجالة وانا اساسا منزل الموضوع مخصوص عشانك اى خدمة


----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

> *بس تصدق دي ميرنا بجد
> 
> وتعال هنا قولي انتا عرفت منين اني عندها قطة هههههههه*


 
مظلوم يا باشا انا ما كونتش اعرف انها عندها قطة ديه جات معاى كدة ، شكراً يا جميل



> *والهى قصة زى العسل يا ميرنا*


 
ميرسى يا جومانا



> *اه صحيح انت عرفت ازاى انها عندها قطة*


بصراحة جات من عند ربنا انا ما كونتش اعرف يا جومانا



> وياريت ياسامح قصص حياة بقيت الاعضاء


 
لو مش هاتزعلوا يا جورج انا ما عنديش مانع ، انا عارف ان ميرنا قلبها كبير وطيبة ومش بتزعل



> ملعوووووووووووووبة ياسامح


 
اى خدمة يا رامى



> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it`s nice from you mr sameh


 
وانا سعيد انها عجبتك أخى الحبيب



> *منك لربنا يا موحه حتى الاعضاء المنتدئين بهدلونى اشوف فيك مؤبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ددددددددددد*


 
ما فيش فايدة يا ميرنا مش هاتتغيرى انتى اللى جيبتيه لنفسك


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 مارس 2006)

ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا موحه و بطلى تدعى علينا يا ميرنا
علشان نسيبك شويه و الا ........... حتشوفى


----------



## †gomana† (23 مارس 2006)

*انت بتهددها قدامى يا ولد يا مينو هيا مش قالتلك اركن على جنب يبقى خلاص اركن*

*ميرنا حبيبتى اوعى تزعلى منى اصلك امورة اوى فى الصور بس هو شاف صورك الجميلة فين انا مش بتريق بجد صدقينى*
*عســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل اوى يابت يخرب عقلك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 مارس 2006)

انا كمان قولت صور فى غايه البراااااائه ولا ايه


----------



## جورج كرسبو (23 مارس 2006)

اظاهر ياجماعة انا جومانة بتحب ميرنا اوى
وجاية بتهدى النفوس


----------



## artamisss (23 مارس 2006)

لالالالالالاا  يا عينى عليكى يا ميرنا  يا حبيبتى  يا حبيبتى ياختى 
معلش يا ضنايا  كانت فى عز شبابها  ااااااااااااااااااااهخ  صدقونى كانت  طيبه 
 كانت زى الوردة  المفتحه :309xe:  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه  يا ميرنا 

ايييييييييييييييه دونياااااااااااااااااااااااااا فونيا البقاء لله:cry


----------



## ميرنا (24 مارس 2006)

*يخربيتك انتى موتينا وانا لسه عايشه دانا لاشوفت ولا هشوف حب زى كدا ابدا البت موتتنى وانا عايشه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 مارس 2006)

*من حبها فيكي ياميرنا بتتمنالك تخلصي على السريع علشان مش تشوفي العيال اية اللي هايعملوة فيكي مفيش حل الاانك تعلني انسحابك *
*خلي بالك الولاد عمالين يقولولي يالا اهجم معانا اقولهم لا الا ميرنا هي هاتجيلكم وترفع الراية البيضة*


----------



## artamisss (24 مارس 2006)

هو دة  رامى  بوتجاز 4 شعله  وشوايه  وفرن لزوم التسخين 
:34ef:


----------



## ++menooo++ (24 مارس 2006)

هههههههههههههه
ايه الكلام ده يا ارتاميس بيه
هو كلام رامى ده حقيقى و هو قالى كده فعلا


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 مارس 2006)

> معلش يا ضنايا كانت فى عز شبابها ااااااااااااااااااااهخ صدقونى كانت طيبه


 
:thnk0001:  قطعتى قلبى يا ارتميس 



> كانت زى الوردة المفتحه


 
ليه بقى الكدب ما نقول الحقيقة أحسن :new6: :new6:


----------



## artamisss (25 مارس 2006)

افندم  ايه كدب دى  وانت عندك شك انها  وردة مفتحه  وانت شردتها  بالصور بتاعتك دى  البت يا عينى منيومها ماعنتش بشوفها اونلاين خالص
معلش يا ميرنا يا حبيبتى  الرب يدافع عنكم وانت صامتون :36_33_2:


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 مارس 2006)

> الرب يدافع عنكم وانت صامتون


 
ليه بقى هو احنا عملنا لها ايه يا ارتميس ، ده احنا علابة :thnk0001: ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> البت يا عينى منيومها ماعنتش بشوفها اونلاين خالص
> معلش يا ميرنا يا حبيبتى  الرب يدافع عنكم وانت صامتون :36_33_2:





*اى يا بت لا يختى مش انا اللى اخلع انا كنت مسافرا يابا بس قعدالكم والله لو عملتم ايه عملكم اسود بقا واعدالكم  يسلام يسلام والله منا عارف انتى مع مين ولا على مين *


----------



## †gomana† (25 مارس 2006)

*ايه يا عم موحة مالك *
*حد قالك قبل كدة ان ميرنا العسل دى مش وردة دى قمر *

*وبعدين انتوا غلابة منين ده انتوا ظالمة ومفنتريين ربنا يسامحكم شردتوا البت*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2006)

*العالم الشيرين دول وحشين وبيطهدونى جدا مشعارف ليه *


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 مارس 2006)

تقصدى ان ميرنا دلوقتى متشرده ههههههههههههههههه
اوكى استلقى وعدك يا مفتريه من الظالمه
انا شايف يا جماعه لو نقلب الاسماء حيكون احسن كتير


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2006)

*الهى يارب تتكعبل فى فار احول توقع فى ايد قطه مش بتشوف تاكلك ومتسبش فيك حتايه *


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 مارس 2006)

هههههههههههه
قديمه
بكره اقولك على الجديده













































*يا ظالمه*


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2006)

*يسلام حاسب انتا وماشى الغلب بينكب منك حاسب ليخلصو من كتر الغلب بتاعك بقيت بترمى فى الارض يمسكن انا ظالمه وانتا يعنى غلبان مش بتعرف ترد

ربنا على المفترى والظالم*


----------



## +Dream+ (27 مارس 2006)

*ايه دة ايه دة *
*كل دة تعملوة فى ميرنا و انا مش هنا *
*معلش يا ميرنا يا حبيبتى كلهم شريرين انا همسكلهم كلهم العصايه *


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 مارس 2006)

امسكى العصايه بس اوعى تتعورى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 مارس 2006)

حلوة قوى يا موحة يديك الصحة والقوة على عمل اكتر فى ميرنا


----------



## kokielpop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوة اوى تسلم ايدك سام ح​*


----------



## M a r i a m (7 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرنا ميرنتي مراميروووووووووو*
*تحفة يابنتي*
*انا مبسوووووووووطة جدا *
*واو انا  طلعت مجيش حاجة جنبك لا انتى ولا قطتك*
*اخيرا حد خد بتاري منك*
*ميررررررررررررسي ياسامح كتيررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## ميرنا (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قصة حياة ميرنا*

بت انتى الموضوع دا ليه زمن مش عارفة اللى يسامحها اللى فوقيكى دى طلعته ليه واتلمت عليه منين يكرمكم بفيل قادر يا كريم​


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 أغسطس 2008)

ياااه زمن المنتدى اللي مش هايتعوض بجد


----------



## Tabitha (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قصة حياة ميرنا*

هههههههههههه


----------



## M a r i a m (8 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
قديم جديد
المهم ميرنا اللى فى بالى وكايدانى وغايظانى فى حد بيخادلى بتاري منها
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
يحيا انكل عدل​


----------



## totty (8 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

يارا ما صدقت ومسكت فيه

انتى عملتى فيها ايه قبل كده يا ميرنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل دى محبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: قصة حياة ميرنا*



ramyghobrial قال:


> ياااه زمن المنتدى اللي مش هايتعوض بجد


 
صح يا رامى بجد فين الايام دى اينعم كنتو متلمين عليا كلكو بس برضو ايام جميلة ومش هتتعوض​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قصة حياة ميرنا*



Tabitha قال:


> هههههههههههه


 اللهم لا شماتة :smil8:​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: قصة حياة ميرنا*



y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> قديم جديد
> المهم ميرنا اللى فى بالى وكايدانى وغايظانى فى حد بيخادلى بتاري منها
> ...


 
يساتر على الحقد ايه دا ايه دا انتى جواكى اسود كدا ليه ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: قصة حياة ميرنا*



totty قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *يارا ما صدقت ومسكت فيه*​
> *انتى عملتى فيها ايه قبل كده يا ميرنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> ...


 
والنعمة معملت حاجة انا نمت وصحيت لقيتها كداا ​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
ايه النم ده؟
ماشي ياتوتى بس برضه مبسوطة بالقصة دى
وبعدين ايه جوايا أسود دى؟
على أساس ان حد فحمنى قبل كدة؟
ياساااااااااااتر​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قصة حياة ميرنا*

ااااااااااااااااااااايوا جواكى بلاك كدا​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قصة حياة ميرنا*



++sameh++ قال:


> لأول مرة وحصرياً على مستوى كل المنتديات على مستوى العالم قصة حياة ميرنا وبالصور
> :999:
> هانعرض الجزء الأول من قصة حياتها ومستنين رأيها طبعاً فى الموضوع ده
> 
> ...



* فصه جميله شكراااا جداااا ههههههههه

   فى انظار باقى الاجزاء بدون تشويق سلام *يسوع


----------



## totty (9 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفسى بقه ميرنا تعملنا مفاجأه وهيا اللى تكمل قصتها بأيديها

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

برضه عشان تتجنبى اى كذب فى الموضوع*​


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قصة حياة ميرنا*

كدا بردو يا نهيسى اخر واحد اتوقع منه كداا دنا مختلفش كتير عنهم يعالم يا مفترية 

ماشى يا توتى ليكى يوم يا مفترية​


----------

